# Need Help Iding Two Vostoks And A Tank Clock :)



## ivanlo (Jul 26, 2007)

here are two watches and a clock that i obtained on a recent trip to Afghanistan. the watches are both Vostoks though i don't believe the gold one is of military origin. i also know that the clock is from a tank/armored vehicle but would be curious to know if any of you out there could associate it with a certain model.

















(detail)



















any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice finds - not very usual at all - I can recommend another forum that have many experts on these things - some of them visit here so who knows just be patient..

The tank clock is most probably from a russian tank (many still strewn about the afghan hills) god knows what happened to the crew of that tank... Poor conscripts.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Those are lovely - the second Vostok looks a bit older that the first. That tank clock is great! I'm currently thinking of buying a MiG clock for the mantelpiece...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice three! First one crown maybe not original, or chrome worn off, but who cares, different just the same - the bezel seems unusual in having the 15, 30, 45 markings, not that many Vostoks seem to have this.









Second one, the case and bezel looks very like one used for "commemorative" watches from Vostok. Dunno 'bout the tank clock at all









Good finds, all three!


----------



## ivanlo (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks to everyone for their comments! my search for positive identification of these timepieces continues.

Xantiagib: could you possibly PM me the name of the forum you know of? (by the way, love the Citroen DS you have as your avatar)

blackandgolduk: thanks! the shopkeeper i bought these from also had several MiG clocks in varying condition but he was asking too much for them.

mel: have you any luck in identifying which branch of the Soviet military (if any) the insignia from the first watch is from? it's sort of strange in that there are wings, rockets, and an anchor in the emblem.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ivanlo,

The first watch could be Model "Cosmic Units"Or along those lines,but i could be totaly wrong!i am not an expert on Vostoks Someone hopefuly will come up with the correct answer.

As Xantiagib said the clock looks like a generic tank clock.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ivanlo said:


> mel: have you any luck in identifying which branch of the Soviet military (if any) the insignia from the first watch is from? it's sort of strange in that there are wings, rockets, and an anchor in the emblem.


What's the wording underneath the centre of the watch - not easy to see in the photo - guessing ONLY that "wings, rockets and anchor" might just be something to do with aircraft carriers? Of course it could also be the Russian cosmonauts emblem from or celebrating the USSR space programme, around 1990's, but that's a long shot







.

The tank Clock - found a reference that looks as if it could be this one - Model 127 4C - Dust and water resist case. Dial has "B" inscribed at end of number, numerals and hands will illuminate briefly in the dark. Made to withstand vibrations from 10 to 114 Hz and 4g of acceleration. Sweep seconds,fully wound should run around 9 days minimum. +/- 45 secds per day at ave 20 degC. Dia 64mm 52 mm deep. Made at Molnja (Tschelabinsk) factory. Original spec probably Air Force, modded to use in harsh environments. (pp 74 and 75 - Russian Wristwatches - Juri Levernberg) Value in mint condition around Â£40.00 or so! Used also in various military vehicles and trucks









Should have mentioned the "4C" at the end of the model number should also be on the dial as an impressed or embossed mark, and of course it's not really a figure 4, it's a cyrillic alphabet letter that looks like a 4.


----------



## ivanlo (Jul 26, 2007)

mel said:


> What's the wording underneath the centre of the watch - not easy to see in the photo - guessing ONLY that "wings, rockets and anchor" might just be something to do with aircraft carriers? Of course it could also be the Russian cosmonauts emblem from or celebrating the USSR space programme, around 1990's, but that's a long shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the word is Komandirskie ("commander") which i believe is a particular line of Vostok watches. since i got this in Afghanistan, i'm guessing that these watches were produced no later than early 1989 (end of Soviet occupation). although oddly enough, i have stumbled across Vostoks in Afghanistan before that were apparently made after the fall of the Soviet Union (markings read "made in Russia" instead of "made in CCCP"). i'm not entirely sure how these "made in Russia" watches fit into the history of the region, if at all.



mel said:


> The tank Clock - found a reference that looks as if it could be this one - Model 127 4C - Dust and water resist case. Dial has "B" inscribed at end of number, numerals and hands will illuminate briefly in the dark. Made to withstand vibrations from 10 to 114 Hz and 4g of acceleration. Sweep seconds,fully wound should run around 9 days minimum. +/- 45 secds per day at ave 20 degC. Dia 64mm 52 mm deep. Made at Molnja (Tschelabinsk) factory. Original spec probably Air Force, modded to use in harsh environments. (pp 74 and 75 - Russian Wristwatches - Juri Levernberg) Value in mint condition around Â£40.00 or so! Used also in various military vehicles and trucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for your research! i also saw excerpts from Mr. Levernberg's book but read nothing that stated that it was used in various military vehicles. now that i know that, it'll be pretty much impossible to pinpoint the exact vehicle the clock came from due to the diversity of Soviet vehicles used in the invasion and occupation. oh well, still doesn't change the fact that it's going to make one incredible desk clock


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Ivanlo

I tried to message you but as you were a new user it would not let me ....

so here goes again:

the 'Russian Watches' forum on a certain website called 'watchuseek' has the best experts - repost there and see what happens... (very easy to guess the URL of that one... just add www. and .com to it)

if you like I can post there for you if you do not wish to sign up to that one.

Regards

Dave

PS: The DS is a '67 ID19B


----------



## ivanlo (Jul 26, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> Ivanlo
> 
> I tried to message you but as you were a new user it would not let me ....
> 
> ...


i already posted there but haven't had any replies yet (same place as your "new arrival"). maybe you can post a reply and help me bump it back to the top









thanks for all your help, Dave!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've seen similar emblems to the one shown on the first watch in a couple of my Russian books on the subject, although none identical. These emblems often have up to four variations marked 1, 2, 3 or M and seem to relate to something like Master Class 1, 2, 3 or M (not sure what the M refers to







). I guess it's maybe similar to being referred to as "Marksman 1st. Class" etc.

So, bearing in mind that I don't speak Russian and have been transposing characters from their Cyrillic equivalents, I reckon the emblem means something like Rocket (or Gunnery) Specialist, Master Class 1.

What we really need on the forum is someone who can speak Russian!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

ivanlo said:


> i already posted there but haven't had any replies yet (same place as your "new arrival"). maybe you can post a reply and help me bump it back to the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it. Seems like you got some good answers there - did you check it out?


----------

